

Academics Against Mass Surveillance - koenrh
http://academicsagainstsurveillance.net/

======
etanazir
Instead of surveillance of the masses by secret government employees with
cushy protected jobs; why not open surveillance of everyone to everyone and
architect the infrastructure so you know who is watching you when they do.
Like a distributed homeland security neighborhood watch.

